# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  Python  -   IronPython

## bashir_nashi

سلام به دوستان
من شنیدم که یکی از GUI هایی که میشه برای پایتون استفاده کرد ویژوال استدیو دات نت است. میگن مایکروسافت زبان Iron Python را به MS visual stdio .net اضافه کرد.
من در visual stdio 2005 که چیزی پیدا نکردم . اگه دوستان راهنمایی کنن که در کدام ورزن کذاشته شده و چه طوری می شه ازش استفاده کرد ممنون میشم.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

GUI نه ، IDE
در ضمن نه برای پایتون ، بلکه برای IronPython که همون پایتون هست منتها برای پلتفرم دات نت

شما باید اول دانلودش کنی ، نصبش کنی ، بعد بتونی توی VS ازش استفاده کنی
http://www.codeplex.com/IronPython

----------

